# 150w hps vs 250w hps



## TokeWithHope (Jun 8, 2009)

hey guys im curious as to see what you guys think would be better for me in my situation, i am growing in this box the flowering room measures 29'' x 53'' x 20'' (LxHxD) i am interested in purchasing an hps for this grow, i have a 600w but i believe its too big and too hot for this box, so im thinking of either a 150w hps or a 250w hps. im curious which will get me more yield? im growing durban poison. and the 150 will be able to get closer to the plant but the 250 will have alot more L but also alot of heat..... i have a 150cfm inline fan for exhaust and a passive intakebut i do have a computer fan that i could setup for an intake if you think it would make a difference.
so
1. how much more heat (generally) does the 250w put out than the 150..
2. what are your guys opinions?
thank you all i love it here


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 8, 2009)

TheHempGoddes's DIY cooltube design would be perfect.  It is in the stickies.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 8, 2009)

well i agree with jack up there  i would use a cool tube with your 600 ,,
i grow in a simlar size closet with a 400 hos and no cool tube ,,

but if you really dont want to ,,id go with the 250 :48:


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 9, 2009)

wouldnt i have to have the 600w a long ways away from the plants in a box as small as mine?

and i looked at THG's cooltube shes freakn great!
idk tho i dont really want to have to worry about a cool tube i dont think but its probly for the better. i could use just the one fan still correct? and just pull air through one side of the tube then through ducting and out a carbon filter?

but would i still get some pretty nice nugs from the 250?

and ukgirl what kind of temps do you get in your closet with the 400?
and do you have any pics of your setup?


----------

